# The business of beauty



## DreamWarrior (Apr 4, 2011)

The recent Micabella issue has me perplexed.  I'm a business graduate and work in a corporate government office.  I know professionals when I see them.  I also made my living throughout high school and college working sales all over the mall.  I once boasted that there wasn't a store in the mall that I didnt work for at one point in time.

I'm very critical when it comes to customer service and will patron those stores that make it a priority to treat me well.  Maybe it's the years of experience or the constant training and drilling about the importance of my customers that has me this way, but I believe that the old the notion that the CUSTOMER IS ALWAYS RIGHT.

Why, because they are your bread and butter and they have the money you need to feed your family and keep your business going.  If you don't treat them right, they will take that money and give it to your competitors, and in this day and age every dollar counts.

There are limits, as with everything, but I was taught that every situation has a solution.

I was very disappointed in the way the corporate office chose to respond to recent complaints.  Why?  Because they dusted their hands of the problem and put the blame on someone else - their distributors.

If you own a product, it is your responsibility to make sure that your distributors are representing your products in a professional manner.  That their terms and conditions reflect your product and who you are as a company.

Whether you own the company, create the product or apply the products, the business of makeup is a competitive one and you must treat each customer like a trophy, a prize that is won because you gain a relationship that could last a lifetime.  Remember, they are your financial resource.  Without them, you don't get to eat tomorrow.

Yes, there is always the next person, but you never know if the person you treat badly today has the power to crush your business.  She may be the owner of a large beauty supply store, the editor of a popular magazine or the administrator of a popular website!  The point is, everyone is important to your business.  Treat them well.


----------



## Amber204 (Apr 4, 2011)

I miss the days when you knew the clerks name and they knew yours, now I feel like cows being herded to slaughter lol! For example in Walmart I was told the clerks have been trained not to look at you or converse with you. I also despise all the automated systems you have to endure to call a company it aggravating and demeaning, what if my reason for calling is not one of those damn automated options!! 

I make a point of shopping at store with good customer service such as return policies or approachable employee's, and if they fail I will let a manager know about it.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh, dont get me started on the automated phone systems! I could rant for hours.


----------



## divadoll (Apr 5, 2011)

Unfortunately, the concept of keeping old customers is much easier than having to keep making new ones is lost to many businesses nowadays.  Just look at ads regarding free offers for new customers and no reward program for existing ones.  Maybe Micabella has washed their hands of all customer service and shifted to manufacturing.  Clientel building is now the responsibility of their distributors. 

I work for the Fed gov't so its not like someone is going to go the the govt next door but we are still required to provide top level CS with published service expectations. 

Work ethics just isn't there for some workers.  If I get crappy service, I make it known to the management of that store.


----------



## LAminerals (Apr 14, 2011)

@dream warrior, all I can say is a big AMEN to that! @diva doll, I totally agree....way too many incentives for new customers. We upgraded my sons phone the other day, which for the discounted phone price required a 2 year contract agreement. Not a problem with the agreement, as we've happily been ATT customers for about 4 years now. But they charged us $18 to "re-enlist"!!! WTH? So....I told hubby in the parking lot..."hey great biz idea for us! Maybe we need to charge our long term customers for continuing being our customer!" "Dear Susie Q, Thank you for being a loyal LA minerals customer for the past 4 years. If you'd like to continue ordering from us, please remit a payment of $18."


----------



## DreamWarrior (Apr 14, 2011)

That's ridiculous! 



> Originally Posted by *LAminerals* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> they charged us $18 to "re-enlist"!!!


 I had my S/O cancel his credit card when they gave him a hard time recently.  He requested an increase with the credit company so that he make a purchase and they refused him.  He was a loyal customer with them for 20 YEARS and always paid his bills on time and yadda yadda yadda and they said NO - like if he was dirt!  So I said fine, cancel the card (he did).  Like I said, if a bank, credit card company, or other business can't take the time to do their research and favor good customers then I let them go.  I'll take my hard earned cash elsewhere.  I am king of my cash and I choose who I give it to.  I've been thru a lot of banks, credit cards, etc.  I have no problem cancelling anything.


----------



## LAminerals (Apr 14, 2011)

I hear ya! your preaching to the choir here! LoL Our credit union, that we've been members of for over 12 years, has questioned my husbands paycheck for the second time in the past few months. Teller: "have you received checks from this company before?" Hubby: "yeah, every month for the past 6 years. There should be a record!" Teller: "oh I see it now. You deposited it in savings last month" Hubby: " so is there a problem?" Teller: " no I guess not." At that point he was ready to bust through the drive thru and choke her. But instead we went in to talk to the branch manager. They offered to "note the account"! WTH? 1. Whats the risk in accepting a deposited check in the first place, when the account holder can cover it anyways? 2. How about tell the tellers to look for freaking history before making you feel like a loser depositing a rubber check? Arrggghh it's been one of those weeks. I need to go watch some funny YouTube videos!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DreamWarrior (Apr 15, 2011)

Yeah.  The bad banks, bad corporations, and bad loans have everyone wound up tight.  Its hard to pay anything with a check these days. 

I went to Wells Fargo the other day to cash a check that was made out to CASH.  It wasn't my bank - it was the account holders bank.  He paid me with a check made out to cash and signed it and everything.  So I took it to his bank and asked them to cash it against his account.  They said no.  They don't cash checks made out to cash?!?!?! WTF?  An hour later I left the branch without cash and swearing Id never do business with Wells Fargo.  They wanted me to risk depositing the check into my account and pay the fees if it bounced (or conveniently open a new account with them - which Id still have to pay bounced check fees if it didn't clear).  I didn't know this person or if he had enough in the account to cover the check.  I was furious.

Times have definitely changed.


----------



## Maris Crane (Apr 15, 2011)

With all due respect, as a retail drone: there are a lot of bad apples out there working in the service industry, but there are a lot of customers who make outlandish demands. It doesn't help that a lot of companies give in to these demands, then wonder why the demands get even bigger and more ridiculous as the customer comes back to take advantage of company generosity. The customer, IMHO, is not always right. Even in the last 5 years, I've noticed a difference in how customers treat retail workers and employees. And not just where I work - a lot of people at cosmetic counters seem to lack common decency and manners. There have been times I've been speaking to an MA about a collection or brand, being helped with selecting a colour, and another (and I hate to stereotype, but usually middle-aged 40-50ish) women has barged in to ask a completely unrelated question. I understand I might be young, but I'm just as entitled to spend my Optimum Points on Chanel, as you are to ask if they carry Flowerbomb. But be decent enough to wait until after _I've_ finished to get service. (The MA - who I've developed quite a rapport with - di apologize, but it wasn't her I felt cheesed off by...) Which is not to say my generation is on the whole, any better - I want to strangle loud high schoolers and potty-mouthed hipster college kids on the metro, too. But the argument that it's only the young who lack manners _really_ gets my goat. There's been times I've been interrupted when I'm being cashed out, or cashing someone out and another person has interrupted me in the midst to ask where a seperate department is. I'm sure retail employees (but I can only speak for myself) do not mind giving you guidance or help, but standard rules of waiting to be served still apply, no matter how many birthdays you might've racked up or how pressing it is that you find housewares _this_ instant. I truly have no idea what it is, but I find cosmetic counter customers on the whole, to the most impatient, demanding and discourteous of customers. One of these days I'm probably going to snap, I might be here cashing you out a couple of nights a week, but the rest of the time, I'm in school, sleeping, or doing exactly what they're doing right now - shopping and spending money.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Apr 15, 2011)

Actually I agree with you.  There are those customers that feel obligated and treat employees like dirt and do not deserve the courtesy of good customer service. 

However, be it my training, my religion, or whatever - every situation has to be handled with a third eye.  This nasty customer is still human and may have been going through a ruff day and has nothing to do with you or your business.  Its still the employee/business that needs to be bigger person and treat the customer with decency.  Learning how to defuse an upset customer is great skill and could give your business great results.


----------



## Maris Crane (Apr 15, 2011)

> Actually I agree with you.  There are those customers that feel obligated and treat employees like dirt and do not deserve the courtesy of good customer service.
> 
> However, be it my training, my religion, or whatever - every situation has to be handled with a third eye.  This nasty customer is still human and may have been going through a ruff day and has nothing to do with you or your business.  Its still the employee/business that needs to be bigger person and treat the customer with decency.  Learning how to defuse an upset customer is great skill and could give your business great results.


 I most definately agree  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> At the same time, I think a problem with threads like this - which I don't believe was what you were doing, but sometimes you gotta play Devil's Advocate  - is that it leads to demonizing all service/retail employees. I think an employee reacting badly to a customer, indeed, does double damage - as now the employee also looks immature, hot-headed or what-have-you to other customers held up in line because of the bozo. Kill 'em with kindness  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Apr 15, 2011)

Ah! The good ole Devils Advocate!  LOL!

Let me put this out on the table.  Isnt it the managements' responsability to properly train and nuture employees to conduct business in the way the owner/product designer/etc. wants their product to be reflected? 

I've been managing for a long time and I take full responsability for my employees and I protect them too.  If a customer got to the point where they were verbally abusive - that's one thing.  There's also laws for that.  But when the employee becomes the abuser - than that's a direct reflection on the store, the product, and its brand.

That's were the problem lies.


----------



## MakeupByMe (Apr 16, 2011)

am simple treat others the way you want to be treated .DONE. nice &amp; with respect. Just because a customer has the "$" does not mean you need to blow sunshine up theyre ***. I do not believe the customer is always right
Some customers are just plain rude &amp; true they may be going through some stuff ....than stay home no need to go out into the world n spread negativity. And it is good to kill em with kindness or turn a negative into a positive but To me its perfectly fine to let someone know if they are not happy please find another store . If i was being rude or mean I should deffinetley be asked to leave!!! Some people/customers just annoy me when they think they deserve the best service yet act in the worst way

n


----------



## divadoll (Apr 18, 2011)

Here's another Devils Advocate...

How did it get to the point that the customer became verbally abusive?  People don't usually just to that point, they are usually led there by someone.  I recently had an altercation with a manager at Home Depot.  I had purchased something at HD and then I found the identical product elsewhere for 30% cheaper.  I was returning what I had just bought at HD the same day.  A CS there offered to price match my purchase.  Since I thought I could use a couple more containers, I said OK.   The SKU was different and she called a manager.  He said I had to bring the product inside. It had just started to rain cats and dogs 2 minutes before.  I asked if he could just go to the car with me and see so I don't have to bring them all in only to bring them back out in the pouring rain.  He said no.  I said then can you provide me with an umbrella so I'm not soaking wet.  He said, 'I should have looked outside before I got dressed this morning so I could have dressed appropriately!!'  WTF!  What kind of customer service is this?? I would not have bothered to get a price match had it had not been suggested to me.  I asked for his name, I asked for his manager. He gave me the information but the manager he referred me to seemed very apathic so I phoned the General Manager.  I placed my complaint about both employees. 



> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ah! The good ole Devils Advocate!  LO
> 
> Let me put this out on the table.  Isnt it the managements' responsability to properly train and nuture employees to conduct business in the way the owner/product designer/etc. wants their product to be reflected?
> ...


----------



## DreamWarrior (Apr 18, 2011)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I asked if he could just go to the car with me and see so I don't have to bring them all in only to bring them back out in the pouring rain.  He said no.  I said then can you provide me with an umbrella so I'm not soaking wet.  He said, 'I should have looked outside before I got dressed this morning so I could have dressed appropriately!!'  WTF!  What kind of customer service is this?? I would not have bothered to get a price match had it had not been suggested to me.  I asked for his name, I asked for his manager. He gave me the information but the manager he referred me to seemed very apathic so I phoned the General Manager.  I placed my complaint about both employees. 
See, this is exactly what I was talking about - what would it have killed the manager to go out and confirm the product?  Let's say he couldn't get out of the store for what ever reason, couldnt there be another way to confirm the product or even just by talking to you differently Im sure the outcome would have been different.  Im sure you'll think twice before purchasing from that HD again right?  Its happened to me too - I have no problem traveling the extra 15 minutes to Lowes - which is notorious for its customer service with women and happily give them my business.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Apr 18, 2011)

Unfortunately - this attitude is the attitude of a consumer and not a business owner - when you work at store, a counter, whatever - you need to look at the bigger picture.

The customer that comes in demanding and upset and rude is one thing.  The customer that becomes upset, demanding, and rude while you're attending her is another. 

And no, it's not fine to send a customer out that door to find another store.  Think about that for five minutes.  Maybe as a sales associate in Macy's you wouldn't see the effect right away, but any corporate executive will tell you that every dollar that comes into a company is important for tomorrows market share, for tomorrow's profits and for tomorrow's employees.  If Macy's sales and stock were to go down, that store is in jeopardy and will most likely close down taking its products and jobs with it. 

Don't think one consumer can do that?  Just ask anyone who's read Zadidoll's post if they'll purchase Micabella products?  Chances are a few of them wont, others wont care - but that's $$$ that Micabella will never see because of one unhappy costumer.  Can they really afford to loose 10, 100, or 1,000 customers based one person's bad experience? 



> Originally Posted by *MakeupByMe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> am simple treat others the way you want to be treated .DONE. nice &amp; with respect. Just because a customer has the "$" does not mean you need to blow sunshine up theyre ***. I do not believe the customer is always right
> Some customers are just plain rude &amp; true they may be going through some stuff ....than stay home no need to go out into the world n spread negativity. And it is good to kill em with kindness or turn a negative into a positive but To me its perfectly fine to let someone know if they are not happy please find another store . If i was being rude or mean I should deffinetley be asked to leave!!! Some people/customers just annoy me when they think they deserve the best service yet act in the worst way
> ...


----------



## MakeupByMe (Apr 19, 2011)

you are right but i was refering to a customer who comes in upset because of course if a person gets upset while shopping than its most def the businesses fault but I dont believe a worker should kiss butt when an upset customer just walks in mad at the world. Especially because i met a disturbed woman a few years back who Literally complains big time About Businesses such as department stores n resturaunts Just so she can recieve Free things from them not because she is ever treated wrong . So the customer May always be right to some But I so disagree

n


----------



## DreamWarrior (Apr 19, 2011)

Gotcha.

BTW - I love your profile pic/avatar - that mask is beautiful.


----------



## divadoll (Apr 20, 2011)

I don't think a employee should kiss the butts of everyone that walks into their store but they should have the attitude that everyone that walks into the store is going to be horrible either.  I had an experience with a store that refilled printer ink cartridges.  I thought I'd do my parents a favour by refilling their printer ink for them.  I took it to a store, and since they were not from my printer, I asked how much it would cost before they did the work.  I thought it was reasonable so I handed him my cartridges.  I returned a few minutes later, I got my ink and the price he told me, had increased by $3 each.  I had two so $6+ applicable tax difference was crazy seeing that I got a price 15 minutes ago and now its different.  I told them that this was not the price I was told and I would like the price I was promised.  There were now 2 CS in this kiosk.  The second CS had said out towards other customers "I know what you are after..." and he promo'd the ink.  I was not out to get free ink.  I was wanting to pay what I was quoted.  It was insulting that he had said this to other customers, implying that I was trying to do this intentionally.  I was so pissed off.  This was probably the 1 free thing I got that really made me MAD!  I never went back again and I'm glad to see that kiosk close and that company scale back the number of kiosks.  That company was Island Ink.  They say a happy customer may tell 1 or 2 people about good service but an Unhappy customer will tell 10-100 people.  With the internet, you can tell millions.


----------

